# eating jacket potatoes.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.Does anyone know if Jacket Potatoes are ok to eat, I have IBS-D, or is it a food that should be avoided and why.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hitry it and see. every food will affecrt every sufferer differently. cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you talking about potatoes you bake in the oven? That is the usual translation to "American".It really depends.Do you tolerate the fat that gets added to them? Can you eat them plain if you don't?They other issue is how well you handle resistant starch and if the potatoes are over your limit. You might be OK with 1/2 a potato but not a whole one. Most people with starch issues will tolerate some, but what "some" is will vary. For some people some is a spoonful or two, for others it is one slice of bread but not two.If you handle potatoes cooked in other ways with similar amounts of fat added to what you usually add you should tolerate them baked.There is no food that is always safe for all people with IBS-D or foods that always trigger every person with IBS-D. Eventually you'll have to see how they effect you if this is something you want in your diet.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

As Kathleen suggests try a small amount and increase from there if you felt OK. If it does bother you, it could also be because the skin is high fibre. Try leaving the skin (even though it's the best bit!) if it bothers you.HTH,Pete


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok. Thanks. I just wash the potatoe and put it in the oven and bake, no fat and still in its skin. i like the skin, but i have heard the skin can be not good for you. I usualy then cut it open and put non dairy spread and lactose free cheese on it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You'll just have to see. As long as the toppings are something you tolerate fat wise (both dairy free spread and lactose free cheese can be high fat food items) and the amount of potato starch is an amount of starch you tolerate you should be fine.I can't predict how many grams of fat or how many grams of potato starch you can tolerate in a meal. You will have to try and see. You might try the potato with just salt and pepper to see if it is OK by itself then do it with the toppings (unless you have that amount of fat on other things and it is fine)


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

I eat jacket potatoes all the time the good fibre is in the skin, soften in microwave, slice open add a pat of marg and under grill till brown, delicious.


----------

